# Javelina bow hunt opportunity??



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

I haven't shot any javelina since I got off my So Tx place a couple years ago and I kinda miss sticking those little rascals. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on a good place to go hunt them for a few days. I would ideally like to find someone that may be on a place that had an abundance and might be willing/able to work out a deal with me but I wouldn't mind going through an outfitter if they came with a good referral from one of you guys on here. Please PM me any details. Thanks.
I'd also be interested in the same type of deal for an archery Aoudad hunt.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Im going on a hunt Turkey/javelina/Hog hunt this weekend. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

Where are you located? I have a lease South of Hebbronville, if you're close by, next time I go up there to work on the place, I'll give you a call and you can hunt.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

http://tacubayaranch.com/


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tacubaya*

Back in the days we had access to agricultural fields around Tacubaya to hunt all the hogs we wanted at no cost. Its unbelievable how much wildlife that land holds. Sometimes we would see over 100 deer in a field at night while spotlighting for hogs.



altez said:


> http://tacubayaranch.com/


----------

